
Oops: Elon Musk Donated the Wrong Kind of Ventilator - Alupis
https://futurism.com/elon-musk-donated-wrong-kind-ventilator
======
DarmokJalad1701
Or maybe he didn't...

[https://twitter.com/28delayslater/status/1245769940138893312](https://twitter.com/28delayslater/status/1245769940138893312)

People just love ripping on him.

